# 7 Tipping Points that Saved the World



## Eoghan (Aug 29, 2011)

The Miracle of Freedom – Seven Tipping Points That Saved the World
ISBN-13 978-1-60641-951-9 (currently only hardback)
The narrative is not straightforward but intermixed with background and explanation. At the outset of the book the life story of an Egyptian slave (1876 BC) and a villager in China (230 BC) are given. This is the central tenet of the book. (p1-5) Most of humanity has lived under the arbitrary rule of kings and tyrants. The rule of law by which I mean the uniform application of rules to “rulers and ruled alike”. For a Christian it speaks to providence outside of the canon of scripture. We should be aware that God is still working in history, not that we can always be certain that we see His hand correctly but that it is there none the less.

In closing the authors pose a question, “What is the natural state of mankind?” (p281) Is it the Third Reich or democratic government. Sadly Fallen human nature tends to the former (or worse).

There are several points I thought particularly salient. The explanation of Islamic Sharia as an endpoint rather than a starting point was particularly informative. (p145) The strict muslim takes the view that sharia is the Allah given law. You cannot improve on perfection so there is no need for a parliament or congress or other deliberative or legislative body. 

The other interesting point for a Brit was the strategy of WW2 adopted by fighter command. It was decided at the outset by Sir Hugh Dowding that he would not wage all out war but would attack in small groups. Relentlessly, but in small groups. This made the Wehrmacht overconfident and continue to send their precious bombers. Yes it was accepted that more would get through but Hitler would be misled. Babylon 5 (Yes I am a fan) pointed out in one episode that Churchill after cracking the enigma code chose not to evacuate Birmingham (or was it Manchester) to keep Hitler ignorant of that breach in security. Realising that decisions had to be made that sacrificed lives to save lives is very tough. Sheridan (B5) described Churchill visiting the bombed city the day after “You could see it in his eyes” – the weight of the decision he had to make.

Would I recommend this book - definitely. Is it straight forward - no. Don’t let the narrative style put you off it is an intriguing and inspiring book and probably how we should view history (His – story?)


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. If it is in audiobook, I think you just convicned me to buy it.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 30, 2011)

> In closing the authors pose a question, “What is the natural state of mankind?” (p281) Is it the Third Reich or democratic government. Sadly Fallen human nature tends to the former (or worse).



The natural state of Man is war, because of sin. War is not the usual state of Man, because of God's grace.

History is slowly moving through various troubles not towards mere democracy and free market economics, but towards a more and more Christianised world. The just who live by their faith in God must be patient. See Habakkuk for an overview of history from a biblical perspective:



> And the LORD answered me: "Write the vision; make it plain on tablets, so he may run who reads it. For still the vision awaits its appointed time; it hastens to the end--it will not lie. *If it seems slow, wait for it*; it will surely come; it will not delay.....................For the earth will be filled with the knowledge of the glory of the LORD as the waters cover the sea. (Hab 2:3.......2:14, ESV)



It does seem slow. Very slow. But it is God's will that this is how the world should become Christ's.


----------

